# Sad news RE elderly Siamese cat.



## Meowy Catkin (17 July 2013)

RIP Stroppy, I will miss you so, so much.  



















In her younger days.


----------



## NinjaPony (17 July 2013)

Oh I'm so sorry  Cats really take a piece of you with them don't they. She was very beautiful x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 July 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## pines of rome (17 July 2013)

So sorry, lovely little cat, one of mine is part siamese and is such a character!


----------



## Harriettie (17 July 2013)

So sorry to read this - she looked fabulous in her day! What was her breeding? I lost my oldie blue point last year at the grand old age of 21. 

Best wishes to you.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 July 2013)

I don't know if we still have her papers (possibly lost in the house move) but her show name was Adouzam Delilah - not that she ever went to any shows.


----------



## s4sugar (17 July 2013)

Sorry for your loss but 19 is a good age.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 July 2013)

Her kidneys gave out in the end, but she had actually been very healthy throughout her life (some teeth out and eye drops... and that's pretty much it). She did have a little blip when I thought that her age was catching up with her a while ago, but luckily recovered from that. 

*sigh* it's just wrong that she's not around anymore. 

ETA - I think that Kasp (spotty cat) knew that I was upset this morning as he insisted on two cuddles, which is very abnormal for him.


----------



## Jesstickle (17 July 2013)

I'm sorry F. 

I have always loved looking at photos of you kitties. They're all so beautiful. Sleep well little puss cat


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 July 2013)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Harriettie (17 July 2013)

Faracat said:



			I don't know if we still have her papers (possibly lost in the house move) but her show name was Adouzam Delilah - not that she ever went to any shows.
		
Click to expand...

Well, she would certainly have been a show stopper - not that it matters really, what's important is that she was obviously very much loved. I hope you start to feel better soon. X


----------



## _GG_ (17 July 2013)

So sorry Faracat. Hope you're ok x


----------



## tigger01 (17 July 2013)

I have two Siamese and know what characters they are.   Beautiful cat.   Hugs. x


----------



## LovesCobs (17 July 2013)

She was beautiful and a really good age  I always have an orientalise or Siamese or a part bred as they are such characters and such good hunters. My current 1/2 Siamese comes out to play fetch with the dogs.... Sorry to hear she's gone x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 July 2013)

It's really nice to read your kind replies. Thank you.


----------



## EmmaC78 (18 July 2013)

Really sorry to hear that.  I had a chocolate tabby point siamese who looked very similar to yours.  Beautiful cats. She was PTS just before Christmas at the age of 20.  Still miss her.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 July 2013)

Are siamese long lived then? Quite a few of us have had really old ones.


----------



## cava14una (18 July 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Siamese have such huge personalities they leave a massive gap


----------



## EmmaC78 (19 July 2013)

Faracat said:



			Are siamese long lived then? Quite a few of us have had really old ones.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they must be. She outlived any other cat I have had by a long way and up until a few days before she was PTS she had no health problems at all and was on no medication.


----------



## poops (19 July 2013)

Mine is 17 & such a big part of the family. I am so sorry you have lost your cat.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 July 2013)

so sorry Farah she was beautiful  rip little one


----------



## Mrs B (19 July 2013)

I am so sorry, FC.  What a lovely girl ...

Nothing I can say will make it better, I know, but am thinking of you x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 July 2013)

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Pink_Lady (19 July 2013)

Beautiful cat - so sorry for your loss


----------



## bluewhippet (22 July 2013)

Faracat, really sorry. My Tonkinese cat died on Friday which was actually her first birthday. I am feeling so sad and her lovely brother is constantly looking for her. Saw her body and tried to nuzzle it into life...


----------



## Crazy Friesian (23 July 2013)

So sorry to hear this hun. It is always heartbreaking when part of our family is no longer with us. RIP sweet lady. xxx


----------



## suey12 (23 July 2013)

Sorry for your loss, Stroppy is a brilliant name for a Siamese, mine is called Diva !!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 July 2013)

Oh BW that's so sad.  So young too. 

RIP BW's Tonkinese.

Thanks again to you all for taking the time to reply to this thread, it really does help.


----------



## bluewhippet (23 July 2013)

Thank you, Faracat. Hope you are feeling better.

I am feeling more used to the whole thing but her poor brother is just meowing all the time and looking out for her everywhere.


----------



## ozpoz (23 July 2013)

So sorry for your loss Faracat - she looked beautiful - there is nothing quite like a siamese. 
And to bluewhippet too - how very sad to lose such a young cat.
xx


----------



## Arizahn (25 July 2013)

Oh Faracat, I am so sorry to hear this. RIP little puss <hugs>

And, BW, again such sad news. RIP little one


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 July 2013)

Thank you.


----------

